# That Will Lead to Your Death! (game)



## striggs (Dec 29, 2007)

OK I saw this in another forum. It's played like this. First I wish for something and the next person tells how that gift will lead to my death. Then they wish for something and the next person will tell how that will lead to their death and so on.

for example: kermit wishes to be with Ms. Piggy's younger sister, Piglet. then gonzo comes next and tells how kermit being with Piglet will cause his death because Ms. Piggy will walk in and catch them having sex and have frog legs & bacon the next morning for breakfast. :lol:

Ok i'll start. I wish for a new ferrari.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 29, 2007)

A New ferrari will lead to your death because you'll be racing it and have make a 17 car pile up!
(i dont have a very good Imagination sorry)

I wish for a pair of new shoes.


----------



## striggs (Dec 29, 2007)

ok lexi. you're goin 2 walking struttin yo stuff in those sexy new heels doin yo runway walk & when u walk down the steps to get off of the stage the heel is goin 2 break causing u 2 fall down the steps & break your neck. :cry: 
I wish for a sexy new lady friend. that does everything I say. :lol:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 29, 2007)

you get tired of your lady and feel that something is missing in your life, but can't figure out what, so you tell your lady to kill you

i wish for a new male lemon pastel ball python from Henry Piorun (the owner of a1 pythons)


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 29, 2007)

Your python arrives at your front door, you bend over to pick it up. The door behind you swings shut with the wind and hits you from behind. Too bad you fall throat first onto the pruning shears your father has left out. Poor snake, I wish for a new cell phone, because mine has turned itself into a piece of trash.


----------



## striggs (Dec 29, 2007)

u wish 4 a n.ew cell phone? too bad yours comes from the factory where the new terror cell is wiring phones to blow up on the first call made.

I want all new cages for my reptiles.


----------



## dorton (Dec 29, 2007)

The cages will arive with one having a cracked sliding door. You will call the consumer hotline to voice your complaint, they will ask for the serial#. When you bend down to get it, the glass breaks and stabs into your artery, and you drop the phone out of reach, and die from hypovolemic shock.

I want a pet grizzly bear


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 29, 2007)

You keep it outside in its cage and one day you go out to feed it and as you walk out the door a [email protected]#&$%g Mountain Lion that was on your roof jumps down and rips your throat out, and then kills everyone else in the house who have been inside watching the entire time but are too scared to close the door.

I want a Tropical Punch Frutopia that you cant find around here anymore.


----------



## striggs (Dec 29, 2007)

the store near you finally gets some tropical punch frutopias in. u can't wait to get to the register so u start drinking it as u walk to the counter. just as u reach to pay a robber walks in & yells get down on the floor. he sees u with your hand in your pocket and thinks your going for a gun & shots u. I hope that was some good frutopia. 

I just lost my stylus to my pocket pc. I need a new one.


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2007)

The stylus falls out of your hand, into your sandwich. You unknowingly chomp the sandwich down and choke on the new stylus. 

I wish for a new camera.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 29, 2007)

the moment you use your new camera, you find out that it's not from the brand you wanted it from, so you walk back into the store to return and get a refund for the camera, then you buy a camera that you wanted, and walk back out from the store, then you cross the road to go back home, then you sprain your ankles and get run over by a drunk driver
i wish for parents that allow snakes


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 29, 2007)

One night you were wishing with all your might that your parents would let you have some snakes. So hard in fact, that you popped a blood vessel in your brain causing severe hemoraging. You slowly closed your eyes and fell asleep forever.

I wish for love.


----------



## Mike (Dec 29, 2007)

You hook up with a beautiful woman that you get along well with in every way. After 5 years of blissful marriage, you realize there is no conflict or excitement being with her, so you throw yourself off a 10-story building to end the boredom. 

I wish for a chocolate cake.


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 29, 2007)

Your wanting a chocolate cake so bad that you stop at the first place you come to, Wal-Mart you rush inside and to your delight they have one chocolate cake left, but its one of those crappy ones with the experimental air brush frosting and an edable photo of a dog taking a chocolate crap. You eat the whole thing that night to satisfy your hunger. Ten years later, your with your beautiful wife (that you knocked up) and your son who is 10 years old, you go and get a physical so you can coach his baseball team when you find out that thet crappy walmart cake gave you testicular cancer and its advanced. You have a routine procedure to have both of them removed, when you come to, you find out that your wife left you with the insurance money that was supposed to pay for your surgury. The city takes away your son, and 43years later still a hobo on the street, you die of colon cancer cold hungry and alone with nothing and nobody to shed a tear.

I want a new system for my car. With 4 12's and an alpine flip out DVD head unit.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 29, 2007)

You take a nice quiet drive in your new hummer..everything is great until you push that button that your parents told you to never push on the dash cause it will blow up the car..but you want to know for yourself..so boom.

i wish for another lizard (haha)


----------



## dorton (Dec 30, 2007)

So you get your new Komodo Dragon, and he is an ex circus komodo drago who has a custom saddle and reigns and is trained to be ridden. So you decided to ride to a friends house, all goes well until an oppossum decided to cross the road. The komodo has been trained to ignore all living creatures minus the oppossum. It chases the oppossum into the woods and off a cliff where you fall to an unfortunate death.

I want a chainsaw.


----------



## striggs (Dec 30, 2007)

so you're cutting up a tree that's fallen down against a metal railing and ur showing off ur new expensive saw 2 all your friends and it cuts through the tree so fast you don't realize and it hitsthe rail & the chain pops & wraps around your neck. 

I want some toothpaste for this chicks stink breath i'm standing next to right now. :lol:


----------



## Mike (Dec 30, 2007)

Some toothpaste appears at your front door. Sadly, you trip and break both of your limbs trying to get it. 1 Month later, you buy some more toothpaste, but as you are getting it, you fall out of your wheelchair and fracture your arms. A week later, that chick with the stinky breath sees your comment about her, then makes you eat the entire toothpaste tube. She then throws you out the window.

I wish for one of Bobby's Chacoans.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 30, 2007)

you receive one of bobby chacoans and are so happy you decide to take it for a walk in the park, when a large balding guy walks up to you with a tiny tegu and says hey i got a chacoan too mines 3 years old. where did you get yours? and you say i got mine from Bobby Hill and I love tegutalk.com then the guy kills you and leaves a different tegu sites t-shirt on your dead body


i wish for a free all inclusive month long trip to Australia


----------



## shabazz (Dec 30, 2007)

u get your free trip to Australia. and every thing is good and thaen the day b4 u go home. it was all a bad joke to see how many people they can get together and kill at the same time.

i wish for a new CBR 100RR


----------



## Lexi (Dec 30, 2007)

you get your CBR 100RR and leave it in your drive way over night thinking it would be safe.. but you wake up to hearing you bike reving up.. you run outside and someone is trying to steal your bike! you push the guy off the bike... and then.....
he shoots you in the head..

i wish i had more money.


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

When you get the check from your inheritance you go ball pyhton crazy and build a reptile zoo, and have the largest and most diverse ball python collection in the world and its open to the public. However in all your spending glory you niglect to replace your faulty water heater in your house and that night you die of carbon monoxide poisoning.Even though you went to sleep that night being the happiest person in the world. But what what you didn't know is that the money you left behind went to the state and all the snakes had to be put down because no agency could take soo many pythons. The state used the money to build a new on-ramp to the local mall off the interstate. (You caused more harm than good; way to go) 

P.S. Shabazz woul die because his "100RR" only went 35 and he got on the interstate thinking it was a 1000RR and got hit by 20 cars going 80 ; )


----------



## shabazz (Dec 30, 2007)

so u find a way to get more. here it goes you and your girl friend go and rob a bank, u get 500,000 a pice. yall get away and every thing is fine. and then u look and ask your friend what are u doing to do with your 500,000. and she said no u mean my 1,000,000. and shots u dead.

i wish i had my own Island


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

You buy what you think is a brand new tropical island off ebay and you wonder why its soo cheap but you buy it anyway. When you get there next summer to spend your vacation its gone. Only then you discover it was actually an iceberg and has allready melted. Your wife throws you in for your incompetence and you get pulled into the dual outboard props.

I wish I had a private gulfstream 4 jet


----------



## shabazz (Dec 30, 2007)

u get your jet take off and then u start to show off yous skills and right in one of your tricks u rember that u cant fly a jet and crash. 

i wish i had a new coat


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

hahaha 

You wish you had a new coat but instead you impulse buy a new tegu and as a result freeze to death with no regrets! 

I wish I had free cable and internet.


----------



## shabazz (Dec 30, 2007)

u get your free cable and internet hook up and are very happy 4 about a month. untill your ex-girlfriend tells on u and u go to jial, where u get killed in a fight with i guy named big buba, bcuz u would not be his B*&%h.

i wish i had next year off


----------



## striggs (Dec 30, 2007)

u get next year off & go tegu & sav crazy to where u can't afford to feed em & one day you're eating & they all attack you & eat u alive.

i want a new laptop.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2007)

Christmas just past and your family suprised you a belated christmas present...a new laptop!!! You just got in from work and were extra dirty because you had to reroute some subway tracks. You were so excited though that you just had to try the new computer out ASAP. So being clever, you decided to kill two birds with one stone and take a soothing bath whilst surfing the web. You thought you had it all under control by placing the plugged in laptop beside the tub on a tray table, only to have your tegu who loves the bathroom, tip the table over. Sending you on your way cooked to a crisp. Oh and your tegu was hungry so he ate your face off...

I wish people didnt misrepresent animals on kingsnake for extra money.


----------



## shabazz (Dec 30, 2007)

ok kingsnake made the add right and told people that is was a columbian, and they never sold any more lizards. and sent a hitman to your house and shot u in your sleep 4 messing up there sale


----------



## shabazz (Dec 30, 2007)

i wish i had a bigger cage 4 my tegu


----------



## DZLife (Dec 30, 2007)

You find an instant scratch and win lottery ticket on the ground while you are filling the gas tank for your car. You think to yourself, "Cool, a free ticket." You fail to read the brand name on the ticket and the slogan on the back. The name is "The Reaper's Lotto." You into the gas station, and sure enough, they cash it! You go home, and look up a local cagebuilder, and you call him and he builds you a large custom cage. The night after you received the cage, you are awoken from you sleep to the sound of a deep raspy voice saying, "Congratulations!" You peek out from under the covers; it is the Grim Reaper! You get out of bed and just stand there, quivering in fear, too scared to move any further. You look into his blood red glowing eyes, or at least what you assume to be his eyes, as his face is hidden in the shade of his hood. You ask, "What do you want?" He answers, "I just wanted to congratulate you. As our slogan goes, when you win, we win!" He then sucks out your soul and damns you to to burn in hell, forever and ever.

alternate ending:
He damns you to live a life in hell as the devils little toy for ever and ever.



I wish I could just find a pair of Bobby's argentine B&W tegus at about 1 and a half to 2 years of age in perfect health for sale and buy them.


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

You get two of bobbys tegus, but by stealing them from his house and not buying them, when you get them home, they will not breed, because you grabbed two males!!! you decide to sneak back from your house in california to bobbys in florida and when you go to get a female bobby walks outside and gives you both barrels.

I want a solid gold bull, life size to put in my bedroom, (im a taurus)


----------



## COWHER (Dec 30, 2007)

you get your bull and soon realize that it is the pagan god "Ba'al" your parents fall in love with the bull as well as Ba'al and they decide to sacrafice you to him by tossing you into a huge fire.

i wish i didnt have to work


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

That made me laugh


----------



## shabazz (Dec 30, 2007)

now u stop working and all the money runs out and u just die bcuz u dont have any food.

i wish i had a talking dog


----------



## Lexi (Dec 30, 2007)

Well Cowher your great great great aunt just died and left you with a **** load of money so you never have to work again...You buy a HUGE house and hire a maid .. but sorry to say you working was keeping you healthy...one day you where sitting on you oh so comfy leather sofa watching your big plasma flat screen ,eatting greasy potatoe chips and have a massive heart attack ...Your maid could of saved you but upon being rich..your where greedy and didnt pay her enough..so she left you for dead.

I wish i had a Moutain Dew right now.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 30, 2007)

oops i did mine to late


----------



## striggs (Dec 30, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> Christmas just past and your family suprised you a belated christmas present...a new laptop!!! You just got in from work and were extra dirty because you had to reroute some subway tracks. You were so excited though that you just had to try the new computer out ASAP. So being clever, you decided to kill two birds with one stone and take a soothing bath whilst surfing the web. You thought you had it all under control by placing the plugged in laptop beside the tub on a tray table, only to have your tegu who loves the bathroom, tip the table over. Sending you on your way cooked to a crisp. Oh and your tegu was hungry so he ate your face off...
> 
> I wish people didnt misrepresent animals on kingsnake for extra money.



DAT WAS A GOOD ONE. :lol:


----------



## striggs (Dec 30, 2007)

lexi u got a mouuntain dew was so thirsty u drank it while eating crackle pop candy & your throat exploded.

i wish i had a nice sharp pencil. :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, it's the night before school and your all excited for math class tomorrow. To be prepared you made sure to sharpen all the pencils in your new box. You then retire to the couch as you day dream what the new school year will bring for you. Unconsciously you start picking your nose and flicking the boogers at our sister (brothers dont know they do these things!) You sister tells your mom and she tells you to get the vaccum out and clean them up. Well you make the mistake of telling your mom "make me!" The next thing you know is your head is bleeding. Here your mom grabbed the first thing she could get her hands on a threw it at you. Unbeknown to her it was the freshly sharpened box of pencils you completed earlier. It hit you perfectly, breaking off all the pencil points in your skull. Since you are a Hemophiliac, you can't control the bleeding and get rushed to the hospital. But dang its too late. Still want that pencil????

I wish for a SolarTech UVB meter.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 30, 2007)

you get your nice sharp pencil and right a hate letter to Tom Cruise telling him that he is a fool for thinking that aliens started the world. He is sick of people talking bad about his beliefs and sheds his skin to reveal his true form. he finds you and eats your heart.

i wish i was immortal lmao


----------



## Lexi (Dec 30, 2007)

Hahahah Puff you come up with some good ones!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 30, 2007)

crap i was to slow :cry:


----------



## Lexi (Dec 30, 2007)

Cowher you cant do that!!!!! lol


----------



## COWHER (Dec 30, 2007)

hahahaha sorry.. just go with Joes'



> I wish for a SolarTech UVB meter.


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 30, 2007)

You win a brand new solartech UVB meter at an online raffle, when it gets to your house, you hurridly run over to your tegu cage to test it out. You open the lid and shove in the meter, what you didn't realise in your haste, you arent in the tegu cage, your in the Yellow Eyelash Viper cage and tag, tag, tag, three times before you can pull your hand back out. Knowing the mistake you made and that you cant make it to the hospital in time, you reach back in and let it get you five more times as you pick it up and then let it strike you in the throat until you loose concisnous and die twitching and paralyzed as your heart and lungs stop working.

I wish I had a paypal account with 2million dollars on it.


----------



## striggs (Dec 31, 2007)

COWHER said:


> you get your nice sharp pencil and right a hate letter to Tom Cruise telling him that he is a fool for thinking that aliens started the world. He is sick of people talking bad about his beliefs and sheds his skin to reveal his true form. he finds you and eats your heart.
> 
> i wish i was immortal lmao



Ok Cowher I see you think you're slick. lol. u wish to be immortal and the wishmaker turns you into Tupac. :lol:

I wish for the remote from the movie Click.


----------



## shabazz (Dec 31, 2007)

ok u get the remote and your loving it then u hit the >> buttin to hard and your 6 ft under.

i wish i had a talking tegu


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 31, 2007)

You get your dream, a talking tegu, but when it opens its mouth all it speaks is spanish. So you blow your own head off


----------



## COWHER (Dec 31, 2007)

you dont have a wish so you become depressed and jump off a cliff to your death

i wish that i could move some where tropical..


----------



## olympus (Dec 31, 2007)

You move to a tropical island and you think that you have found heaven on earth. Only to realize that you have moved on an island where the goverment has abandoned human test subjects that have become man eaters and you are the main course.


I wish I had the worlds biggest diamond mine.


----------



## ticoguy14 (Dec 31, 2007)

One day while you where inspecting the mine you found the biggest diamond ever and one of the workers came and hit with a shovel in the head several times so he could steal your diamond. 

I wish to be superman


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 31, 2007)

pretty much impossible, but.....hey, it's just a game
one day you do become a superman, but in order to save the world, you have give yourself away to invading alien colony, on their own planet, you cannot survive by eating their food, their oxygen and etc
i wish for a new snowboard, mine is starting to crack


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

You get your new snowboard and decide to do this run. http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1004334/video/R/CFD_1002/ Since you're probably not as good as him you tumble end over end for a half a mile, breaking every bone in your body, starting an avalanche burying your body forever!

I wish for peace on earth!


----------



## striggs (Jan 1, 2008)

you wish for peace on earth. but you have 2 sacrifice yourself to the gods first. they bring you to the guillitene & chop off your head to place on a pole. 

I wish for more light in the subway. it's dark than. a mutha in some spots. lol


----------



## COWHER (Jan 1, 2008)

they get bright lights for your section of subway but they are your reptile lights and all the uv rays give you skin cancer and you die.


I wish i had a quad aka four wheeler


----------



## dorton (Jan 1, 2008)

You get a quad and decide to show off your new ride to you friend. 
You know a shortcut but its getting kinda dark so you you go faster. Unknown to you the government has a secret testing facility just up the road from you and they have dug a 50ft pit to bury the chemicals they want to discard. You drive off into the pit, but it doesnt kill you, the mutated 4ft earthworms do!

I want a flamethrower.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 1, 2008)

You get your awesome flamethrower in the mail but you have to set it up... as you are attaching the igniter as your last finishing touch.. Your finger slips and hits the firing trigger... You catch your self on fire..and burn to your death.. (should of put on your firing safe catch)

I wish to go take my car drifting in the snow.


----------



## striggs (Jan 1, 2008)

lexi I would luv 2 cum wit u but ur gonna slide right of the edge of the cliff. you're not gonna die right away. you're gonna be trapped inside your car for days & die of starvation. 

I need some ice for this leftover smirnoff from my new years eve party last night. :lol:


----------



## COWHER (Jan 3, 2008)

you get your ice but you decide to have your drink in front of you window overlooking the city when one of your ice cubes falls outta your glass causing you to slip and go crashing out your window and fall to your death.

i wish i was debt free


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 3, 2008)

You sell everything you own to pay off your debts. Because you now have no house, you freeze to death in your car during a snow storm.

I wish to live forever!!!!


----------



## shabazz (Jan 3, 2008)

ok bcuz u wished to live forever and god knew we were playing this game he made forever mean 10 mins. so bye

i wish i had a cell phone that did drop no calls


----------



## Mike (Jan 3, 2008)

Since you started using your phone so often after your wish came true, you got cancer from the radiation and died.

I wish for a new BC Rich guitar.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 3, 2008)

You get your BC rich guitar and while playing it a string snaps and slits your throat...leave you to bleed out. Sorry

I wish i had a truck to go pick up my 7'X5' enclosure.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 4, 2008)

You're carrying the enclosure by yourself and it flips over, trapping you inside. You use the remote starter to start the truck, it slips out of gear and runs you over. But the enclosure keeps you from being crushed. You're pushed down a very long hill at 30 MPH with your hands and knees rubbing on the pavement. You're reduced to a streak of red in the road. Sorry. Shoulda borrowed a Minivan!!

I wish I could play like this guy!! http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=SgzqKPBwJ6A


----------



## Lexi (Jan 4, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> You're carrying the enclosure by yourself and it flips over, trapping you inside. You use the remote starter to start the truck, it slips out of gear and runs you over. But the enclosure keeps you from being crushed. You're pushed down a very long hill at 30 MPH with your hands and knees rubbing on the pavement. You're reduced to a streak of red in the road. Sorry. Shoulda borrowed a Minivan!!
> 
> I wish I could play like this guy!! http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=SgzqKPBwJ6A


 haha i dont think i would be carrying somthing that big by myself...lol


----------



## COWHER (Jan 4, 2008)

you can play like that guy. but your fame starts to build and like the saying goes more money more problems... so your estranged uncle Herbert shows up asking for money but unbeknown to you he has the anthrax virus, and you catch it. then report it to the us government and seeing your bravery they train and appoint you head of special opps and then they send you into north Korea to assassinate Kim Jong-il but you get caught and they bury you up to your neck then test their nukes on you and you die by radiation poisoning...


i wish for a cold air intake for my car


----------



## Mike (Jan 5, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> You're carrying the enclosure by yourself and it flips over, trapping you inside. You use the remote starter to start the truck, it slips out of gear and runs you over. But the enclosure keeps you from being crushed. You're pushed down a very long hill at 30 MPH with your hands and knees rubbing on the pavement. You're reduced to a streak of red in the road. Sorry. Shoulda borrowed a Minivan!!
> 
> I wish I could play like this guy!! http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=SgzqKPBwJ6A



I used to play that song, not like that though.


----------



## striggs (Jan 5, 2008)

you get the cold air intake for your car & while installing it the hood collapses & knocks you unconscious. you go into a coma for five years & while your friendly(too friendly) male nurse comes in for one of his special inspections of your limp body :lol: he accidently slips on the vaseline he was just using :lol::lol: & unplugged the respirator. 

I wish for a new transmission for my car


----------



## COWHER (Jan 5, 2008)

your new transmission is installed but not bolted onto the tranny mount it falls off on the highway and as you look in your rear view mirror in disbelief you drive into a box truck carrying sewing needles and you get so many needles stuck into you you bleed to death


i wish i had less stress


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

aahhh the beach. the waves roaring, the birds squawking high in the sunny skies. this is the life for you. your vacationing off the coast of Austrailia with family for the winter. yep you won the lottery and never have to work again so now you just jet set the world at your leisure. well you forgot to do your homework and learned the hard way. it's Box JellyFish season!!! Your fun little dip soon turns deadly as you get stung by only one itsy bitsy stinger. Your allergic to boot and your body catalizes the reaction to an instant death from cardiac arrest. At least your stress free now.

I wish people weren't so dumb when taking care of their reptiles.


----------



## striggs (Jan 7, 2008)

ok. so u wish for people 2 take better care of their reptiles. varnyard puts together a getaway wknd exhibition for all of the members & their animals of tegutalk.com to give classes on how to care for reptiles at a plush hotel in florida all expenses covered. it just so happens that one of their unstable staff members just got fired for setting up hidden cameras in the roms of the hotel. he puts together an evil plot to blow up the hotel. he rigs the c4 in the basement of the hotel & kABOOM. that ends it. I wish for a larger room so I can add more reptiles to the collection.


----------



## olympus (Jan 8, 2008)

You inherit a mansion and now you have all the room that you need. You decide to buy an alligator and one day when you go to feed it it gets loose and kills you; but not instantly. You watch for a couple of minutes while he eats your legs and you watch in horror. He finally turns around and sees that you are still alive when he rushes you and decapitates you.

I wish that I was immortal............. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## COWHER (Jan 8, 2008)

COWHER said:


> you get your nice sharp pencil and right a hate letter to Tom Cruise telling him that he is a fool for thinking that aliens started the world. He is sick of people talking bad about his beliefs and sheds his skin to reveal his true form. he finds you and eats your heart.
> 
> i wish i was immortal lmao





DaveDragon said:


> You sell everything you own to pay off your debts. Because you now have no house, you freeze to death in your car during a snow storm.
> 
> I wish to live forever!!!!



lol great minds think alike


----------



## striggs (Jan 8, 2008)

COWHER said:


> COWHER said:
> 
> 
> > you get your nice sharp pencil and right a hate letter to Tom Cruise telling him that he is a fool for thinking that aliens started the world. He is sick of people talking bad about his beliefs and sheds his skin to reveal his true form. he finds you and eats your heart.
> ...



Alright now. I see that y'all think y'all are so smart. I shoulda put it in the rules of the game that no one can wish they couldn't die. but anyway.....

Cowher wished he could live forever and I granted his wish by turning him into Tupac.

And now I see Olympus wants to be immortal. So I grant his wish and turn him into Elvis. 

Both are dead but everyone still thinks they see them here & there. lol

I wish for some 1/2" sheets of plastic so I can build my own plastic cages.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

You get your plastic and start to cut it to proper size.. but you trip and slice your throat on the sharp corner..sorry.

I wish that stiggs cant make me die.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 11, 2008)

Striggs stays at home and has a nice dinner with him girl meanwhile i sneak out and find you and kill you...... slowly.


i wish for a good job. that will pay good and i will enjoy.


----------



## Joey (Jan 11, 2008)

you go to flip some burgers on the grill and your employee bumps you causing you to fall on the grill at the same time rasing the heat when all of a sudden the a/c system falls ontop of you

I wish for a bigger p3n!s


----------



## COWHER (Jan 11, 2008)

you die

i wish people could keep this site clean.


----------



## Joey (Jan 11, 2008)

COWHER said:


> you die
> 
> i wish people could keep this site clean.


sorry :\ i wish for a sharp knife


----------



## striggs (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok Cowher you wish people could keep the site clean. Being that the site is now so clean you can't flex your super mod muscles banning people. Therefore you decide to go into power lifting. Just as your going to increase your max bench press your spotter gets a spasm & drops the weights on your neck killing you.

I wish Joey gets that sharp knife he wants.


----------



## techhousejunkie (Jan 17, 2008)

Joey gets that knife becoming one of the most acclaimed serial murderers in the country killing more than 120 people, including britney spears and hugh jackman. But then at a reptile show joey meets striggs and doesnt like his info about breeding tegus only to kill him with none other than the sharp knife he wished joey to have.

I wish for a new g5 mac computer


----------



## blackforces get you (May 22, 2008)

okay your typing on your pc while the laptop is charging. so the laptop makes a buzzing noise. you check the computer the memory chips inside have fried. so you go tot he repair store and they say they cant repair it so they replace it with a p mac computer which was 10 dollars. anyway ur typing on tegu talk and it says ur account is deleted the pc shuts off and guess what you die from the anger which caused your brain to explode afterwards which ruins your life.


you know i wished that i could die but come back as the anti christ and ruin the whole world for everybody


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 22, 2008)

Ok so you die and come back as the anti christ and you ruin the whole world for everybody. You ruin it so badly that everybody in the world kills themselves. Now your left all alone and have nobodies life to ruin so you start going crazy and don't know what to do so you turn on yourself and start ruining your own life and end up killing yourself. So you end up dead once again. 

I wish to grow old and be able to see my two daughters grow up and have a wonderful life.


----------



## blackforces get you (May 22, 2008)

you grow old but once your daughters turn 18 you get hit by the birthday cake the cups spill on you the lights on the celing shatter and fall into your eyes so your bleeding. they call 911 but the ambulance crashes from driving so fast. so your injured bleeding and so is everyone else. so you walk get some water and rinse out the remaining glass shards but you cant see well. instead of picking up the phone you pick up a water gun you point it into your ear and it goes deaf cuz it had water and it squirted inside. you put inside your other ear and you go deaf in that ear so now your deaf. you go to the cofee pot but its anti freeze which you didnt know you drank and you started bleeding form your mouth and died instantly.

i wish for my turtles to rule the world so i can get my hammer and break their shells


----------



## Brad2bw (May 22, 2008)

So your turtles have begun to rule the world and you think that you can stop them by breaking their shells with a hammer. When you look for a hammer the only one you can find is an old hammer that is in really bad condition. Once you find your turtles you tell them what an awful job they have done at ruling the world and it's time for them to meet their maker. As your arm swings back to take a whack at their shell the head of the hammer slips off, bounces off the wall behind you and embeds deep in your brain killing you instantly.

I wish I was done with college.


----------



## Lexi (May 22, 2008)

You get done with college and the night of your graduation theres a huge party at your house... Your doing keg stands, when all the sudden the people holding your legs up drop you. you land face first on to the tap and shatter the bridge of your nose and eyesockets, which sends shards of bone straight into your brain. but that doesnt kill you... You forget to swallow the beer in your mouth and drown to death.


I wish everything goes smoothly on my way down to pick up the new Tegu.


----------



## jimski427 (May 23, 2008)

you are going to be on your way to get your tegu and you are going to stop at taco bell. while enjoying your cheesey gordita crunch you will be mugged and beat up. and then thrown in the woods, and a deer is going to kill you...

i wish people wherent so fake... make a death out of that one


----------



## hoosier (May 23, 2008)

now that people arnt so fake they dont have to worry about being socially acceptable. because of that people get to live out their deepest desires and someone finds you and tortures you. you eventually die scared, lonely and naked. (poor guy)

I wish that i was immortal!


----------



## Lexi (May 23, 2008)

You ask the God's, if you can be immortal.. But instead of saying yes, They strike you down, for asking such a stupid question..You die.

I wish i had more money.


----------



## blackforces get you (May 23, 2008)

ok so you get more money but it has dart poison on it so when you touch dart poison you died from it and thats it.

i wish that my turtles grew faster


----------



## ZEKE (May 23, 2008)

your turtles grow super fast and get as big as a house. when you go to feed them they step on you and kill you.


i wish i had the Iron Man suit and had all those awesome powers


----------



## blackforces get you (May 23, 2008)

you get the powers but theres a malfunction on the suit so you cant take it off and you cant eat so you starve...............to death

i wish they grew to a certain height


----------



## jimski427 (May 24, 2008)

i like being naked....


----------



## Lexi (May 24, 2008)

thanks for the info...but does that have to do with anything about the game?


----------



## jimski427 (May 24, 2008)

don't worry about it... lol


----------



## blackforces get you (May 24, 2008)

well now the game is ruined so everyone on the forum kills you. anyway lets continue

i wish that they did get to 11 inches and 4 feet high


----------



## Mvskokee (May 24, 2008)

i want a house


----------



## blackforces get you (May 24, 2008)

you get a house. the owner shakes your hand and the static shocked your brain blood vessels spine and every active organ in your body and it got powerful and more powerful and you died and i took your house after that. next time wear rubber gloves

i wish that my turtles grew faster butt hey got to a certain height not bigger than king kong or anything


----------



## Toby_H (May 24, 2008)

ManÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ if your turtles grew much faster they would eat you out of house and homeÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ and even though that wouldnÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢t kill you IÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢m sure your wife (girlfriend/husband/boyfriend/parents) will finish the jobÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦

I wish BobbyÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s Tegus would hatch already


----------



## ZEKE (May 24, 2008)

Bobby's tegus all hatch at once and you go to see them and they are hungry and they slowly eat you.

i wish my parents would let me get a California king snake


----------



## Mvskokee (May 24, 2008)

you get a cali kingsnake then decide that it sucks and you get the amazing mexican black kingsnake and your heart explodes out of amazement.


i want to see hulk 2 now


----------



## ZEKE (May 24, 2008)

your in the bathroom at the movie theater and you slip on the floor. you hit your head on the toilet and you become unconscious. you drown because of the water on the floor that made you slip.


i wish i had a taco


----------



## Mvskokee (May 24, 2008)

you choke on taco shell

i wish i had more beer


----------



## blackforces get you (May 24, 2008)

your liver swells up into a little grape then bursts and you have a sharp pain inside you that kills you and you bleed form your mouth and i keep your account on tegutalk. yay now im a "respected *ahem* member* look who's dead and look who has your account. lets toast by drinking a beer shall we?


i wish that i own fish that have genetic material that make golden doo doo that i could share with everyone and mostly myself because its my fish duh lol


----------



## ZEKE (May 25, 2008)

you get the fish with golden doo doo but you find out they are extremely mean fish. when you reach in their cage to get the golden doo doo they eat all the flesh off your arms and you slowly bleed to death.


i wish i had an electric guitar.


----------



## Taydeon (May 25, 2008)

ur gonna be playing that electric guitar in the rain and get electracuted..... 

i wish i had a lifesize ninja turtle : )


----------



## blackforces get you (May 25, 2008)

you get the turtle but it says dont feed it after midnight. even how hungry it is dont feed it so you decided to feed it and you get a spoon of boiled warm milk pop it into its mouth (idk if its a male female id wanna kno) and its evil so all night since it took out its life size weapons you took a knife and started fighting all night. so the police come and press charges for animal endangerment for feeding it after midnight hours. so you go to jail the turtle goes to rehab which u pay for and your brains hurt and your head explodes fromt he bill and the cell mates eat your remains after death. yum i wanna lifesize turtle too :]

i wish for a new sports watch and has a mp3 feature so you can listen to music and i want some mashed potatoes :] :bud


----------

